# Turbo Tax Users-SURPRISE



## WhatInThe (Jan 24, 2015)

If you use Turbo Tax be ready for a few surprises.

http://consumerist.com/2015/01/23/c...-consumer-revolt-opportunity-for-competitors/

More money. It's been broken up into different tiers of service. Check what is included with what you are buying.

Still old school pencil, pen, paper, adding machine, reading glasses and time.


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2015)

I do my own taxes.  They're simple enough.  I only had them done the year my husband died because there were a lot of loose ends I was uncertain about.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2015)

If, as one of their customers was complaining, you would have to pay $30 more (GASP!) to continue your association with a company that up until now has kept you out of jail, then you have some more serious problems that need to be addressed.

I'm wondering if the tax preparers have to devote more time to returns now with Obamacare and all the other little foibles that have been thrown upon us ...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> If, as one of their customers was complaining, you would have to pay $30 more (GASP!) to continue your association with a company that up until now has kept you out of jail, then you have some more serious problems that need to be addressed.
> 
> I'm wondering if the tax preparers have to devote more time to returns now with Obamacare and all the other little foibles that have been thrown upon us ...



I do my own taxes every year, with an H&R Block CD.  I started the project today, and right near the beginning of the process, there were questions asking about signing up for Health Care under the ACA.  Out of curiosity, I went into that area, and looked at some of the questions.  I have a suspicion that if people signed up for this program, and Don't accurately report their incomes, etc., they will be leaving themselves Wide Open for some Extra IRS scrutiny.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2015)

I wonder what "brain-stormers" (pin-heads) at Turbo Tax came up with this?  The whole idea of TT was to make it easy, all in one, to file.  That's like taking Excel, or Word, and making you hand write some of your letters, or build your own charts and spreadsheets.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, I suppose one of the _good_ points of being poor is not having to worry about a complicated tax return ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 25, 2015)

That's true Phil, lol  I use to hate tax time


----------



## rt3 (Jan 25, 2015)

It's tax deductible.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 25, 2015)

I use the online forms.  Problem is, Federal Tax forms don't do the arithmetic for you, but you can save them for later. 
GA state tax forms do the arithmetic, but won't save.  Oh well...can't expect everything for free.  (But why not?  I smell conspiracy.)


----------

